# PADRINOS CARNITAS FEST SAT JULY 20th MARTINEZ,CA



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

PADRINOS CARNITAS FEST 900 pounds of carnitas HOST DJ CHUY GOMEZ...GRUPO NORTENO,50/50 raffle special raffle for the children,Pinatas,Face paintings for the kids lots of fun for the family....FAMILY EVENT NO COLORS OR ATTITUDES WELCOMED...(EVENT COVERED BY....STREET LOW MAGAZINE)....vendors welcomed (NO FOOD VENDORS)contact Ramon 5108158704 @WATERFRONT PARK MARTINEZ....FLYER COMING SOON


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:Nice looks like its gona be a great event..


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

We always have great people attend our event ....thats what makes our event....thanks to all the rides and their families for there support you guys make it special....CAN'T WAIT...


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

LUXURIOUS IS THERE AGAIN...........MY B DAY WEEKEND


----------



## Osage Bro (Feb 5, 2013)

I can taste the carnitas already....


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> LUXURIOUS IS THERE AGAIN...........MY B DAY WEEKEND


Carnitas on me homie...Lol we'll take care of you, you know thIs...


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

Osage Bro said:


> I can taste the carnitas already....


Everything nice and fresh....


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

lupe said:


> PADRINOS CARNITAS FEST 900 pounds of carnitas HOST DJ CHUY GOMEZ...GRUPO NORTENO,50/50 raffle special raffle for the children,Pinatas,Face paintings for the kids lots of fun for the family....FAMILY EVENT NO COLORS OR ATTITUDES WELCOMED...(EVENT COVERED BY....STREET LOW MAGAZINE)....vendors welcomed (NO FOOD VENDORS)contact Ramon 5108158704 @WATERFRONT PARK MARTINEZ....FLYER COMING SOON


....
Blvd Kings San Jo will be Reppin...


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

riden on whitewall said:


> ....
> Blvd Kings San Jo will be Reppin...


Thanks for the support see you there BLVD KINGS


----------



## Osage Bro (Feb 5, 2013)

lupe said:


> Everything nice and fresh....


Yes sir, tasty too.....


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

lupe said:


> Carnitas on me homie...Lol we'll take care of you, you know thIs...


:thumbsup: and chelas........lol


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

PADRINOS is going to be putting down again and doing it BIGGER. I always look forward to the PADRINOS CARNITAS FEST. Damn good carnitas, bad ass rides and good people. Don't miss this event !!!!!


----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

lupe said:


> PADRINOS CARNITAS FEST 900 pounds of carnitas HOST DJ CHUY GOMEZ...GRUPO NORTENO,50/50 raffle special raffle for the children,Pinatas,Face paintings for the kids lots of fun for the family....FAMILY EVENT NO COLORS OR ATTITUDES WELCOMED...(EVENT COVERED BY....STREET LOW MAGAZINE)....vendors welcomed (NO FOOD VENDORS)contact Ramon 5108158704 @WATERFRONT PARK MARTINEZ....FLYER COMING SOON



Shaoooooooooooooo :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

:run: :run: :run: cant wait this gonna be off the hook


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

65chevyridah said:


> :run: :run: :run: cant wait this gonna be off the hook


:thumbsup:
:yes::yes:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

YES SIR ME N THE FAMILIA WILL BE THERE , MARK THEM CALENDERS PADRINOS ABOUT TO PUT IT DOWN AGAIN....:thumbsup:


----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

Sir Lexxx said:


>


Yummmmmmmmmm :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyo 67 (Feb 8, 2011)

Going to be one to remember good times to come.....


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> :thumbsup: and chelas........lol


You know it.....great day for the whole family


----------



## lil_padrino_75 (Jan 28, 2011)

Cant wait always a fun time....


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

*CARNITA FEST*





*Hope everyone is ready for Carnita Fest #3 brought to by PadrinoS C.C. July 20th at the WaterFront Park in Martinez Ca.*


----------



## Rauls64 (Feb 1, 2011)

My family is super excited cant wait ! Bring those bad ass rides out for a good time in the sun


----------



## tonyo 67 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

Rauls64 said:


> My family is super excited cant wait ! Bring those bad ass rides out for a good time in the sun


Goodtimes for everyone to enjoy live music ,dj,kid activities and lots of CARNITAS and some real nice rides....


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

TONIGHT :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
LOWRIDER BIKES ARE WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

Almost here sat july 20th hope everyone can join us 900 pounds of CARNITAS to feed all the family and friends sorry for the late post just a situation came up but we are going to keep this event going....VIVA CARNITAS FEST....


----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

Mark your calendar!!!


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

_SAVE THE DATE JULY 20TH 2013. A EVENT NOT TO BE MISSED OUT ON.

_


----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Bump..


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

48 Pancho said:


>


TTT


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

Almost here......get here early parking goes fast will be serving breakfast for all the early birds so dont stop for breakfast we'll take care of you.......PADRINOS.....


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> LUXURIOUS IS THERE AGAIN...........MY B DAY WEEKEND


My Birthday as well! 
Gonna be fun times


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

STREETLIFE will be there


----------



## Padrinos (Jul 10, 2010)

Carnitas Fest is 19 days away! Bring the entire familia for the best Carnitas, baddest rides and good gente! There will be lots of activities for kids, raffle, DJ, car show, streetlow magazine, skate park and more!!!!


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

_*~TTT~*_


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

Cant wait in 2 weekends .....3rd annual CARNITAS FEST......Lets do this......Hungry already......


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

.....:boink:


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

lupe said:


> .....:boink:


:shocked::cheesy:..........GET THERE EARLY!!!!...:thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## EL*Padrino* (Oct 5, 2010)

*THE DAY WILL BE FULL OF FAMILY FUN CARS & GRATE FOOD*:h5:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

lupe said:


> PADRINOS CARNITAS FEST 900 pounds of carnitas HOST DJ CHUY GOMEZ...GRUPO NORTENO,50/50 raffle special raffle for the children,Pinatas,Face paintings for the kids lots of fun for the family....FAMILY EVENT NO COLORS OR ATTITUDES WELCOMED...(EVENT COVERED BY....STREET LOW MAGAZINE)....vendors welcomed (NO FOOD VENDORS)contact Ramon 5108158704 @WATERFRONT PARK MARTINEZ....FLYER COMING SOON


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

lupe said:


> Cant wait in 2 weekends .....3rd annual CARNITAS FEST......Lets do this......Hungry already......


:thumbsup:


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Nov 23, 2005)

Count me in! I posted this up on my clubs forums!


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

GOOD LOOKING OUT TERRI


----------



## ahijado63 (Aug 9, 2011)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> LUXURIOUS IS THERE AGAIN...........MY B DAY WEEKEND


Then will have the the conjunto play you a couple of
Songs y las mananitas


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

HPNOTIQ said:


> Count me in! I posted this up on my clubs forums!


Thanks see you guys there..


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes we just booked the grupo Norteno get your play list ready .EVERYONE....Lol....PADRINOS C.C. GOING TO BE A GREAT EVENT WITH ALL THE FAMILY AND FRIENDSS


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

IM HUNGRY. TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

Well one week away from PADRINOS 3rd annual Carnitas fest lots of fun for the family....this is a Family event no colors please or attitudes come enjoy the day ....grupo norteno ,dj, pinatas, 50/50 raffle, kids raffle,face paintings, pinatas much more...great people and nice rides everyone with a positive attitude is invited remember FAMILY EVENT......


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Slow low 65 (Jul 15, 2012)

Is this event opened for all types of cars ?


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

Slow low 65 said:


> Is this event opened for all types of cars ?


Bring it out come and have.fun with.the family....we have a variety of cars and bikes....lowriders,lowrods,bombs,muscle,rat rods,etc good turn out...


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

Move in time 8am....food served at 1200 noon....till ?????? Have permit till sun down....so till we decide to leave come early first come first serve


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

vjo70764 said:


> TTT


See you there ......


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

We will be serving breakfast in the morning so dont go to Mc donalds etc...lol......breakfast from 8am till 10 am....


----------



## EL*Padrino* (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

Almost here grupo norteno,pinatas,900 pounds of carnitas,CHUY GOMEZ spinning old school,freestyle,rancheras and more special kids raffle and a 50/50 raffle kids face painting and more ay nos vemos get here early move in time 800am ...event 10 to 8 serving CARNITAS at 12 noon....


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

Oh yeah bring your own MAN DRINKS we can drink inside....bring your folding chairs and canopys going to be 90 degrees


----------



## listo415 (Jul 16, 2009)

lupe said:


> Oh yeah bring your own MAN DRINKS we can drink inside....bring your folding chairs and canopys going to be 90 degrees


:yes::h5::boink::thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

Everything is set time to relax for a day come on saturday.....CARNITAS FEST


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Lokela707 (Mar 24, 2012)

Last Year was Hella Tight, Cant wait to see how tomorrow turns out :thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

Lots of cars lots of.clubs confirmed already going to be packed get there early cars move in 800am or earlier we. Get there at 6am...first first serve parking spots and tables....can't wait ....FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

whats up to all the homies, FEARNONE gonna be there. PADRINOS TTT


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

FRISCOS FINEST gonna be in da house como siempre


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

singlegate said:


> whats up to all the homies, FEARNONE gonna be there. PADRINOS TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

singlegate said:


> whats up to all the homies, FEARNONE gonna be there. PADRINOS TTT


 thanks guys see you there come early....


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

66ragtop said:


> FRISCOS FINEST gonna be in da house como siempre


Friscos Finest thanks for the support


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

Want to thank all the car clubs that are.coming out....FAMILY FIRST, CARNALES CUSTOMS,IMPALAS,EXCANDALOW,LUXURIOUS,DUKES,STREET LIFE,SAN PANCHO, FEARONE, MIDNIGHTERS, ANDAND THERE'S MORE COMING....going to have alot of nice rides....GOOD PEOPLE ,GREAT FOOD,.AND BAD.ASS.RIDES...


----------



## Osage Bro (Feb 5, 2013)

Sounds like a full house.....


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

JUST GASSED UP READY TO ROLL SEE YOU MANANA :thumbsup:


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Ancheta Workshop will be there to take them pics :thumbsup:

http://www.anchetaworkshop.com/Other/watermarks/29226844_9LJjcj#!i=2547085165&k=gr7Srxr&lb=1&s=A


----------



## EL*Padrino* (Oct 5, 2010)

:run::chuck::around:
*OK I THINK I'M READY*:barf:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice thanks all you guys for your support thats what makes this event special all the great people


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

*SE BA A PONER CHINGON!!!*
:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Yeeeeah buddy... We on the way way


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

What a blast thank everyone for your support full house.....TTT CARNITAS FEST


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Frisco's Finest CC at Padrinos Carnitas Fest


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> Frisco's Finest CC at Padrinos Carnitas Fest


Thanks for sharing. Good pic of us.


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

On behalf of Frisco's Finest I would like to congratulate Padrinos and family members for a successful event. Thank you very much for all the love you showed us.
We all had a great time.
Job well done!
See you at the next one.
Peace


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:dramaics?


----------



## Lokela707 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks For a Great Day of Food and Music


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

On behalf of San Jo Blvd King CC ..I wanna thank the Padrinos on a top notch Fest.... Gracias...


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :dramaics?


X2


----------



## Osage Bro (Feb 5, 2013)

X14


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

ME AN THE FAMILIA HAD GOOD TIME OUT THERE , FIRME , N CONGRATS ON ANOTHER GOOD EVENT.:thumbsup:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Low Creations had a real nice time. Thank you guys for the hospitality.


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> ME AN THE FAMILIA HAD GOOD TIME OUT THERE , FIRME , N CONGRATS ON ANOTHER GOOD EVENT.:thumbsup:


Thanks for coming out great times with great people...


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

og flip from frisco said:


> Low Creations had a real nice time. Thank you guys for the hospitality.


Thanks LOW CREATIONS.......GLAD YOU GUYS HAD FUN.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for the invite Valentin & Alex


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

I had a blast!! And lupe right on for those thailand beers


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

Great pics great times


----------



## tonyo 67 (Feb 8, 2011)

THX TO ALL WHO ATTENDED. HAD A GREAT TIME


----------



## W62S (May 18, 2010)

Family first had a great time


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Please click link below for pics i took at the Padrinos Carnitas Fest.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/308620-ancheta-workshop-33.html#post16809565


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Bad ass pics Ancheta


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice pics glad everyone enjoyed themselves....


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

W62S said:


> Family first had a great time


Thanks for coming , bad ass rides....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> Please click link below for pics i took at the Padrinos Carnitas Fest.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/308620-ancheta-workshop-33.html#post16809565


_*Good Job like always Marvin--*_


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

PADRINOS CARNITAS FEST 















​
64 Impala 

​


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

​
64 Impala 

​


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

​


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

​


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

PADRINOS CARNITAS FEST 















​


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

​


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

​


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

​


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

​


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

Big thank to ANCHETA WORKSHOP for these great pictures, Thank you to everyone that came and made this a great event i want to thank all the members and there families for putting this event on.......and again thanks to everyone that came out and supported the CARNITAS FEST YOU NEED GREAT PEOPLE TO HAVE A GREAT EVENT THANKS ....GENTE....LUPE


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

Dang! Nice show. Bad ass rides. All around good job padrinos!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

MYERS60 said:


> Dang! Nice show. Bad ass rides. All around good job padrinos!


 thanks you still got your 60


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

Told you to come out DROP IT LOW....


----------

